# HDMI Resolution Change Problems



## TheArkive (Aug 16, 2011)

I've trolled these forums for a while and always found an answer :bigsmile:

But I'm stumped on this one, and I can't find it! Here or anywhere on Google :hissyfit:

Here's my receiver make/model: YAMAHA RX-V371
Projector: Optoma PRO360W

I have my XBOX 360 and laptop hooked up via HDMI, and then an HDMI cable going to the projector.

Basically everything works the way I want, except when I'm trying to play games on my laptop. Most of the time a resolution change causes the video display to think it's being disconnected, and then the new resolution sets in, and then windows sees the display (projector) "reconnect". This all happens when I use my YAMAHA AVR.

As you can imagine, all this taking place right as the game is starting messes things up and I can't see the game image!

When I just hook up my projector directly to my laptop (again via HDMI) that doesn't happen. Playing games and changing resolutions is not an issue at all. Since it appears I've narrowed it down to my AVR, now I'm just trying to figure out how to tweak that.

I have no issues using XBOX 360 over HDMI.

I'm ready to hook up a separate audio cable to my receiver (if I must), but that would mean a lot of cable swapping between using my XBOX and PC/laptop. I have a few other options, but going 100% HDMI would be the most convenient at this point.

Has anyone ever experienced this before? Or would know how to fix it?


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

This sounds like a slow HDMI handshake. All 3 devices have to agree on the resolution before data flows. I doubt there will be any settings on the AVR to address this. What sort of time, in seconds, does it take when you go direct vs through AVR? Your best bet would probably be to set the computer resolution such that it doesn't need to change. I wonder what an HDMI splitter might do... that would allow the video and audio paths to be separate, but I don't know exactly how that would affect the handshake.


----------



## TheArkive (Aug 16, 2011)

Via direct HDMI it takes about 2-3 seconds. Through the AVR, it takes about 8+ seconds, and in addition, to the 8 seconds, the monitor/projector does a "soft disconnect" ... you can hear windows play the sound that signifies a piece of hardware disconnecting. Undoubtedly, the 8+ seconds is due to the fact that something is forcing the monitor to disconnect.



> ... that would allow the video and audio paths to be separate ...


Yah, I've been looking at as many of those possibilities as I can. I was about 50% sure that I'd have to go that route before I even posted. Thanks for the feedback though. At least I know it's more likely an AVR limitation.

Is there any kind of device that acts as an AVR but only for video input? Some kind of switch for multiple HDMI video inputs? And doesn't need to soft disconnect? 

I may just have to go old school... more wires, but less hassle. Thanks again!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the desktop resolution on the laptop the same resolution as what you're playing the game at? Try running both at the native resolution of your projector (1280 X 800) and see if you still have the delay.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Also, don't forget that the HDMI chips in most AVRs are optimized for standard consumer TV resolutions and sometimes can't pass anything else. 

If you can fix your laptop screen resolution and games at 1280x720, that'd be optimal so far as the AVR is concerned, in addition to avoiding the resolution changes.


----------

